# My first Enclosure, DIY (give feedback)



## cypptrkk90 (Jul 31, 2011)

‪DIY reptile enclosure, my first one.‬&rlm; - YouTube

please check it out and let me know what you guys think..


looking at getting an MD, Bredli or Jungle for this enclosure


----------



## Raddy318 (Aug 1, 2011)

personally dont think you need two 100w ceramic, you do not wanna over heat your snake. other then that looks great


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 1, 2011)

Get some high branches and lose one of the ceramics. If the thermostat fails you've got a fried snake. If you locate the branch right the one lamp will be sufficient. You should have two vents for decent air flow, high on one side low on the other. You're off to a good start.


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 2, 2011)

true that, i might change one of the ceramics for maybe a night light, the purple ones? took your advice though and made another vent, thanks.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the purple ones but there not to everyone's taste, the red ones can be a bit 'in ya face' 
Blue party lights are another option but I have trouble finding ES (screw) fittings locally


----------

